# 10 days in Switzerland....



## Neil_M (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, today I am going home. The weather has been fantastic, the railways have been the usual smart, punctual and well organised outfits they always are, the scenery stunning and the night facing the moonlit Matterhorn was beyond words.

I will get round to writing a better trip report when I get home, but in the meantime heres some photos to chew over!

http://50031.fotopic.net/c1764189.html

http://50031.fotopic.net/c1764213.html

http://50031.fotopic.net/c1764617.html


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 6, 2009)

As always - great pictures - they really like red engines, don't they!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 6, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> Well, today I am going home. The weather has been fantastic, the railways have been the usual smart, punctual and well organised outfits they always are, the scenery stunning and the night facing the moonlit Matterhorn was beyond words.I will get round to writing a better trip report when I get home, but in the meantime heres some photos to chew over!
> 
> http://50031.fotopic.net/c1764189.html
> 
> ...


 Great pics, look forward to your report! Makes one wonder why we still cant do this here in the land of innovation and can do!

Our know nothings poke fun @ Europe but thats cause theyve never been out of their small fantasy land that Sinclair Lewis described so well in his novels!

I still want to ride your trains to Scotland someday, maybe when the lottery comes in or we get health care for all!!  (aka Not gonna happen!)


----------



## Neil_M (Oct 6, 2009)

Greetings from Thun station waiting for my train back to Zurich airport!

The red does look good though, pity the newer Class 460

locos get covered in silly advertising livery!

Best trainset in the world! You should all come and play

with it one day!!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 6, 2009)

Great shots! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Neil_M (Oct 6, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Great shots! What kind of camera do you use?


Olympus E510 DSLR.

Cute and compact, just like me....... 

Just uploaded a few more and tomorrow I will get round to captioning them!


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots! What kind of camera do you use?
> ...


Aloha

I considered that camera but ultimatly whent for a heaver camera.

Does Photobucket give any more options for viewing? I find the scroll choice uncomfortable and would like larger images than the grid allows.

Mahalo


----------



## Neil_M (Oct 7, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> I considered that camera but ultimatly whent for a heaver camera.
> 
> Does Photobucket give any more options for viewing? I find the scroll choice uncomfortable and would like larger images than the grid allows.
> ...


What camera did you go for then chap?

As for the comments about viewing, I don't get the scroll comment, the thumbnails are displayed on the page and then if you click the image then you get a bigger size. Let me know if that works for you!


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Aloha
> ...


Aloha

Chose the Pentex K10

The Thumbnail work just requires more Key Strokes. I am spoiled by the display variety Smugmug allows.

Anyway mahalo for sharing your work.

Eric


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 8, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots! What kind of camera do you use?
> ...


Then my Nikon D60 must make me brash and nutty.

Good pics though, gotta hand it to you.


----------



## Neil_M (Oct 8, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > GG-1 said:
> ...


Fotopic is a bit limited compared to some of the other sites around, but I just can't be bothered changing to another one now, too much effort!!

There is a slideshow button after you click on the thumbnail to save wearing your fingers out.....


----------



## Neil_M (Oct 8, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Phila 30th St (Oct 8, 2009)

Great pictures indeed! A number of years ago I rode a Swiss Commuter Rail of some sort from Geneva to Lyon. This report sparked some memories so thank you!


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow! As usual great pictures Neil!!!

Com'on Lucky Lottery Ticket! :lol: Here i come Europe and the UK. 



Neil_M said:


> Well, today I am going home. The weather has been fantastic, the railways have been the usual smart, punctual and well organised outfits they always are, the scenery stunning and the night facing the moonlit Matterhorn was beyond words.I will get round to writing a better trip report when I get home, but in the meantime heres some photos to chew over!
> 
> http://50031.fotopic.net/c1764189.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Neil_M (Oct 9, 2009)

gaspeamtrak said:


> Wow! As usual great pictures Neil!!!Com'on Lucky Lottery Ticket! :lol: Here i come Europe and the UK.


Get yourself over there and sample the Swiss shining path to true railway enlightenment! 

(I have actually got round to putting captions on the photos, only taken me a week! )


----------



## Shanghai (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures. When we were living in Europe, we sent our daughter to a camp near Interlaken. We would fly into Geneva and take the train to

Interlaken. We took the trains up to Jung Frau and really enjoyed the beautiful scenery. Did you see any para-sailers at Thun??


----------



## Neil_M (Oct 14, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> Did you see any para-sailers at Thun??


Not at Thun.... Had to go over the border into France for that!

http://50031.fotopic.net/p61513758.html

http://50031.fotopic.net/p61513759.html


----------



## Neil_M (Nov 2, 2009)

Few weeks late, but found a few more shots I took in Swissworld at the rather magnificent Swiss Transport Museum in Lucerne....

http://50031.fotopic.net/c1773955.html


----------

